# Helius AC 650B



## sluette (26. April 2012)

wie's ausschaut ist kalle auch infiziert:
mehr auf bikeradar


----------



## Ti-Max (27. April 2012)

Es fehlen noch 24,5, 25, 25,5, 26,5, 27, 28 und 28,5 Zoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (27. April 2012)

Coole Sache!
Eventuell passt ja 27.5" beim AC direkt so ohne Anpassungen, der ULH deutet in die Richtung.


----------



## Harvester (27. April 2012)

naja, sooooo viel muss man doch wohl nicht an der Rahmengeo ändern, um die Trendhurenbespringer zu befriedigen....


----------



## wolfi_1 (4. Mai 2012)

Was bringts effektiv ?

Ausser wieder einer neuen Norm ...

Ich werde wohl noch länger auf 559 und 622 bleiben.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## OldSchool (4. Mai 2012)

Bo ehy, seid ihr konservativ.


----------



## kuka.berlin (4. Mai 2012)

Ich bin der Meinung vor einiger Zeit eine 'Werbehomepage' für den 650B Standard gesehen zu haben (englisch).
Dort waren Serienräder gelistet, in die die 27,5" LR rein passen. Unter Anderem war dort auch schon das Helius AC vertreten.

Ich denke also, dass das ein std. AC ist.

 Kuka


----------



## timtim (5. Mai 2012)

an meiner Schwinge ist noch ein Zenti Platz nach vorn , das sollte eng werden.......


----------



## oldman (5. Mai 2012)

coole Karre.... hätte ich nicht schon ne Bestellung in der Pipeline....


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. Mai 2012)

Hübsches Bike, aber der neue Standard ist Quatsch !


----------



## aka (5. Mai 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> ...der neue Standard ist Quatsch !


Hab ich schon bei vielen (oder fast allen?) Neuerungen gedacht: Fully, Scheibenbremse, Octalink bzw. ISIS Rotz, HT II, PM, integrierte Steuersätze, Tapered, Carbon, 2x10,... . Ganz zu schweigen von Teufeleien wie 31.8 Lenkern und Pressfitt .
Verglichen mit diesen Dingen scheint mir 27.5" nicht so übel und ich würde gerne einfach mal eins ausprobieren. Mein Hardtail ist sogar brutal 27.5" Kompatibel, wenn ich nur eine entsprechende Gabel hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Was bringts effektiv ?
> 
> Ausser wieder einer neuen Norm ...
> 
> ...



Mensch Wolfi, unser Hinterbau ist doch schon für 650B tauglich Und die Lyrik ja auch

G.


----------



## der-gute (7. Mai 2012)

die Lyrik net!


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2012)

...doch.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2012)

...doch, soll schon getestet worden sein 

G.


----------



## der-gute (7. Mai 2012)

ein Beispiel:




Maxi schrieb:


> Auch die verbaute Lyrik-Gabel war ein 26" Modell, sie war jedoch nur zu Ausstellungszwecken verbaut und eignet sich nicht für 650b Laufräder. Eine passende Suntour Gabel war in einem anderen 650b Fanes verbaut, welches sich zum Zeitpunkt des Foto-Shootings leider auf dem Trail befand.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2012)

Jeder hat seine Infos halt wo anders her 

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (7. Mai 2012)

Der Nucleon hinterbau sollte damit wohl zurechtkommen.

Aber bei der aktuellen 26'' Lyrik habe ich so meine Bedenken ... 12mm mehr Felgendurchmesser geht zumindest bei den von mir bevorzugten Reifen sicher nicht.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## chickenway-user (8. Mai 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Was bringts effektiv ?
> 
> Ausser wieder einer neuen Norm ...
> 
> ...



Nunja, die neue Norm ist ja eigentlich auch nur eine alte Norm. Das Maß an sich ist nicht neu, das ist ein altes, französisches Maß.

Und 6 mm mehr Radius, das passt doch in die meisten 26" Rahmen rein.


----------



## rzOne20 (8. Mai 2012)

584 - 559 = 25
25 / 2 = 12,5 mm = radius


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Der Nucleon hinterbau sollte damit wohl zurechtkommen.
> 
> Aber bei der aktuellen 26'' Lyrik habe ich so meine Bedenken ... 12mm mehr Felgendurchmesser geht zumindest bei den von mir bevorzugten Reifen sicher nicht.
> 
> ...



Lyrik geht, Fox stößt beim Einfedern oben an der Brücke an. Die anderen Gabelmodell wo es möglich oder nicht möglich ist hab ich wieder vergessen, weil sie eh uninteressant sind.
Abgesehen davon hab ich eh net vor sowas reinzustecken, aber ist immer gut zu wissen

G.


----------



## rzOne20 (8. Mai 2012)

übersicht für 650 b gabeln auf 
http://www.650bpalace.com/

und hier noch ein thread aus dem mtbr forum wo eine nette liste mit compatiblen gabeln entstanden ist http://forums.mtbr.com/650b/official-650b-fork-thread-392220.html


----------



## cycophilipp (8. Mai 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Lyrik geht, Fox stößt beim Einfedern oben an der Brücke an. Die anderen Gabelmodell wo es möglich oder nicht möglich ist hab ich wieder vergessen, weil sie eh uninteressant sind.
> Abgesehen davon hab ich eh net vor sowas reinzustecken, aber ist immer gut zu wissen
> 
> G.



wen interessiert Fox und Einzelmeinungen? 

schönes Bike und dass die guten Hersteller alle schon was im Petto haben


----------



## nicolai.fan (13. Oktober 2013)

vor der letzten Ausfahrt


----------



## hömma (16. Oktober 2013)

Nettes Review zum Helius AC auf Bikeradar. Lesenswert.


----------

